# Stainless available for Martell Knives!



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2015)

Starting in mid to late April we'll have on hand CPM-154 blanks for all current Martell knife configurations. Rc 61-62 with cryo. This heat treat is pushing this steel to the max performance. 


Now we can offer carbon & stainless knives in either western or wa configurations. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice, I better start living on ramen and save up for it...

Stefan


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool! Not often do we see kitchen knives made from CPM steels here on KKF.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2015)

I like the enthusiasm.


----------



## KCMande (Mar 12, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> Nice, I better start living on ramen and save up for it...
> 
> Stefan



Maybe you could make me a handle for one of Dave's stainless sujihiki so you don't have to eat ramen every day


----------



## ecchef (Mar 12, 2015)

Every time I promise myself I'm done buying knives......
*ENABLER!!*


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2015)

I just do what I can. :dance:


----------



## ecchef (Mar 13, 2015)

Can you squeeze me in ahead of Ryan? 

Just kidding!!!!


----------



## Fran Rendina (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking 4ward to that 270 k tip stainless


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Can you squeeze me in ahead of Ryan?
> 
> Just kidding!!!!




I'm not touching that. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2015)

Fran Rendina said:


> Looking 4ward to that 270 k tip stainless




Me too!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2015)

CPM-154 is at the waterjet cutter man's place! :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

I forgot to post that I have the blanks here, for about a week now I'd guess. This represents one sheet of CPM-154....


----------



## apicius9 (May 13, 2015)

Tricky to get a wa handle on those  

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (May 13, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> Tricky to get a wa handle on those
> 
> Stefan





LOL  Yeah, I get the blanks in western form and grind down the tangs when required. I lose some steel but I gain by not having to stock double patterns. Although....I will likely change the patterns to all of them having wa tangs in the future and save the steel loss since I am not doing full tangs anymore anyways. I have been meaning to do this but it's a lot of work for both myself and the waterjet guy.


----------



## apicius9 (May 13, 2015)

So you will go with the 'fake' Western handles exclusively? I look forward to seeing how these stainless ones turn out. If you need to experiment, I'll take one - if you need money for it, make one for somebody else, I only pay in koa  

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (May 13, 2015)

I'll take a Stainless Martell with a Keller Koa handle


----------



## Dave Martell (May 13, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> So you will go with the 'fake' Western handles exclusively?




Yeah....full tang is a lot of extra work, especially when the tangs (unlike Japanese knives) are hardened. It's just not worth the extra effort. Plus, I appreciate the blade forward shift in weight I get from going with a hidden tang.


----------

